# BMW E46 (Little Mod)



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Been meaning to upgrade the number plate bulbs for a while now and finally got round to ordering some.

Before Pics:










50/50 Pic:










After Pics:



















Ordered an interior bulb kit as well which will be getting fitted once I receive it. Also a big thanks to Jay for recommending me which bulbs to go for :thumb:.

Thanks for looking
Dan


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great fella. Did the same and put LEDs on my old E46. They're worlds apart from the standard bulbs


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you got sorted matey looking very good indeed - it's amazing what such a little change can make


----------



## CodeCyan (Jan 29, 2009)

They look the dogs danglies! I have an E46 touring and have been wanting to change to LEDs for a while but was concerned about the quality offered from some of the eBay sellers. 

Where did you get yours from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## drewjak (Jun 25, 2011)

sold !!!!!! :thumb: where can you get these from they do look really good, would really like some for the interior as i think it looks good in the dark when it all lights up, would be even better in white, rather than the poor orangey yellow.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

awallacee30 said:


> Looks great fella. Did the same and put LEDs on my old E46. They're worlds apart from the standard bulbs


Cheers mate, I can't stand the yellow bulbs on BMs.



jay_bmw said:


> Glad you got sorted matey looking very good indeed - it's amazing what such a little change can make


Agreed it does look better now, glad I went with them. Just waiting for them interiors to arrive now.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks brilliant, can I ask where you got them? I've got an E46 myself and would love to do the same.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CodeCyan said:


> They look the dogs danglies! I have an E46 touring and have been wanting to change to LEDs for a while but was concerned about the quality offered from some of the eBay sellers.
> 
> Where did you get yours from if you don't mind me asking?


I was in the same boat mate as I've had LED bulbs for other cars that I bought off Ebay constantly fail but these were recommended.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260776398990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



drewjak said:


> sold !!!!!! :thumb: where can you get these from they do look really good, would really like some for the interior as i think it looks good in the dark when it all lights up, would be even better in white, rather than the poor orangey yellow.


As above mate :thumb:. Your right there mate, the first thing I done when I bought mine was LED sidelights and Xenon bulbs. Will post some pics up of the interior bulbs once I receive them.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Looks brilliant, can I ask where you got them? I've got an E46 myself and would love to do the same.


Thanks mate. These are the ones I bought and Jay has them as well...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260776398990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks mate. These are the ones I bought and Jay has them as well...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260776398990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

leds look lot better bit improvement


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks well smart,will have to get some for my coupe also...

Have you got the link for the interior kit mate?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

mono whereabouts are you in the west mids?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

mistryn said:


> mono whereabouts are you in the west mids?


Wolverhampton mate


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice fella, :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mono749 said:


> Looks well smart,will have to get some for my coupe also...
> 
> Have you got the link for the interior kit mate?


These are the ones I've ordered mate...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170651621009


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> These are the ones I've ordered mate...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170651621009


Nice one you will have to get the pics up asap once they arrive and you've fitted them


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mono749 said:


> Nice one you will have to get the pics up asap once they arrive and you've fitted them


Will do mate, they should arrive over the next day or two.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi These are some pics i've just taken of the above kit fitted - hope you don't mind me posting in your thread Dan...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Na course I don't mate. Does look a lot better than the yellow bulbs.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers mate , yeah you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

On my Volvo the interior bulbs dim rather than just go out. Do LEDs do this as well? I think it looks classier!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Raife said:


> On my Volvo the interior bulbs dim rather than just go out. Do LEDs do this as well? I think it looks classier!!


Yes they do still dim, looks really cool because LEDs normally shut straight off


----------

